# Saw blade and router bit height guage



## Niki (28 Jun 2006)

Good day

Only one note; when you are measuring the saw blade height, rotate the blade backward a few teeth to get the highest point reading.

Thanks for the nice and positive replies on the other posts.

Regards
niki



```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Height%20guage/BH001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Height%20guage/BH002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Height%20guage/BH003.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Losos (28 Jun 2006)

Hi Niki

Another neat idea - Do you need the magnifying glass :?: Could save the big ballast at the back if not needed.


----------



## Niki (28 Jun 2006)

Thank you Losos

The magnifying glass is the main point here.

At the age of 61 (next month), well, yes I need some help to separate between the millimeters lines.

niki


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 Jun 2006)

Hi Niki

Another really neat idea.

Thank you for sharing it with us.

Cheers
Neil (who thinks you can never have too much magnification)


----------



## DaveL (29 Jun 2006)

Niki
Must agree with Neil, looks very useful, just needs a bright light to complete it :shock:


----------



## WellsWood (29 Jun 2006)

Thanks Niki, another great idea and another excellent post with pictures to make everything clear. Hardly a day goes by recently that you don't post something that makes me slap my head in a "why didn't I think of that" way. With such a seemingly enldess supply of bright ideas, have you ever thought of putting them all together in a book? At this rate you'll be most of the way there by christmas!

Keep 'em coming.

Mark


----------



## Niki (29 Jun 2006)

Thank you so much Dave and Mark

Mark
I don't think that I going to put all those in a book.
I like to make them and I feel very happy if someone else find them useful.
About your "why did't I think of that", maybe you just did not need it.

And, yes, I'll keep'em coming

Thanks again
niki


----------

